# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ پیرامون انتخاب رشته > رشته های دانشگاهی >  چارت تحصیلی فیزیوتراپی

## N.BR

سلام دوستان، می خواستم بدونم ایا تو چارت تحصیلی فیزیوتراپی تشریح انسان هست؟کلن تشریح داره؟

----------


## mwmad

> سلام دوستان، می خواستم بدونم ایا تو چارت تحصیلی فیزیوتراپی تشریح انسان هست؟کلن تشریح داره؟


اره رفیقم قبول شد امسال .داشت

----------


## Pa__r__sa

_




 نوشته اصلی توسط N.BR


سلام دوستان، می خواستم بدونم ایا تو چارت تحصیلی فیزیوتراپی تشریح انسان هست؟کلن تشریح داره؟


اره بابا اتاق عملو پرستاری مامایی و...هم تسریح دارن_

----------


## meysam98

عزیزم زیست دبیرستان تشریح داره
چه برسه به فیزیو

----------

